# Bonnes Fêtes !



## Macuserman (20 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous ! Ôôôô membres de MacGé !

Hommes, femmes, garçons, filles, chiens, chats, animaux de tous horizons, êtres humains de toutes provenances !

Je vous souhaite de bonnes fêtes de fin d'année !

Joyeux Noël (à venir) et Joyeuse Année 2010 (à venir !).


Bonnes fêtes à tous !


----------



## tirhum (20 Décembre 2009)

Et la paix dans le monde©. :style:


----------



## Romuald (20 Décembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Et la paix dans le monde©. :style:



Y'aka commencer par ma boite où tous les petits et moyens chefs se tirent dans les pattes, ça sera déjà un bon début.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Décembre 2009)

Un peu en avance, certes... 

*BONNE ANNÉE MON CUL...   *


----------



## Bassman (20 Décembre 2009)

Que les conventions soient enfin respectées de partout  :style:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2009)

Bon allez bonnes fêtes .


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Décembre 2009)

Je vous souhaite le meilleur de ce monde (si ! si ! y'en a encore mais faut bien chercher !:rateau avec en plus la paix intérieure et la sérénité ... j'y arrive doucement mais bon dieu qu'est ce que ça grimpe (*)

(*) ce p... de chemin, c'est tout ce que j'arrive à grimper en ces temps-ci !


----------



## WebOliver (20 Décembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Que les conventions soient enfin respectées de partout  :style:



Saperlipopette t'as oublié le point à la fin de la phrase! C'est pas compliqué zut! Quand on termine une phrase, on met un point pour indiquer qu'elle est terminée. 

Là, on attend la suite, quelque-chose. Et rien ne vient. Je suis tourmentes et questionnements. 

Respecte au moins ça en 2010, quoi!


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (20 Décembre 2009)

Je souhaite au monde entier tout plein de malheur (ça devrait arriver dans quelques années apparemment, on est bien parti) histoire qu'on soit tous sur un même pied d'égalité pour une fois.


----------



## Macuserman (20 Décembre 2009)

Bah quoi ? Elle va pas être bonne l'année à venir !
Soyons optimistes ! 

Il y a au moins de la neige, c'est déjà ça !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2009)

Peut-être que l'année 2010 sera une année à modo&#8230;

Enfin, je ne le souhaite à personne hein


----------



## WebOliver (20 Décembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Ya au moins de la neige c'est déjà ça !



*Il y a* au moins de la neige, virgule c'est déjà ça ! xD

Sois un peu sérieux!


----------



## Macuserman (20 Décembre 2009)

Mais à toi aussi une bonne année ! 

Joie et Bonheur à tous ! 

-------------------------------
Fait !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Il y a au moins de la neige, c'est déjà ça !



On dirait les miss météo au début de la canicule : "Oh, mais demain, bonne nouvelle, on aura le soleil et il fera chaud !" - vous imaginez le sourire niais qui va avec.

Ouais, sinon bonnes fêtes si ça vous chante...


----------



## Macuserman (21 Décembre 2009)

Quelqu'un pour chanter Noël ici ?

Les cadeaux sont achetés, c'est bon ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Quelqu'un pour chanter Noël ici ?
> 
> Les cadeaux sont achetés, c'est bon ?


Ouais, on sait, tu vas avoir un 3GS :sleep:

Question suivante&#8230;


----------



## Macuserman (21 Décembre 2009)

Tu aimes pas les fêtes, ou quoi ? 

Tu es lourd à force, personne t'obliges à poster ici, alors si tu aimes pas, tu dégages, merci ! 
Étant donné que tes posts ici ne servent à rien, tu peux faire ça aussi.
Personne suivante&#8230;


----------



## tirhum (21 Décembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Tu aimes pas les fêtes, ou quoi ?
> 
> Tu es lourd à force, personne t'obliges à poster ici, alors si tu aimes pas, tu dégages, merci !
> Étant donné que tes posts ici ne servent à rien, tu peux faire ça aussi.
> Personne suivante


Disons que l'étalage de ton catalogue de Noël, gagné grâce à ton dur labeur...
Peut, peut-être, agacer quand on bosse comme une truffe toute l'année...
Le "consommez !", "consommez et vous serez heureux !", bref...
Je comprends ton "enthousiasme", mais réfléchis... 
Consommateur suivant...


----------



## clochelune (21 Décembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Quelqu'un pour chanter Noël ici ?
> 
> Les cadeaux sont achetés, c'est bon ?



joyeuses fêtes à tous! les cadeaux sont achetés! 
plus un iMac que je me suis offert ;-)

belle semaine à vous, beaux préparatifs!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Je vous souhaite de bonnes fêtes de fin d'année !


 
Mais pourquoi ?
Hein ?
Pourquoi ?
Qu'est-ce qu'on t'a fait ?
Hein ?

Tout ces souhaits de liesse et de bonheur, tout cet étalage de joie, moi je trouve ça suspect.


----------



## gKatarn (21 Décembre 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> ... moi je trouve ça suspect.



Non, c'est consensuel 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h44 ----------




tirhum a dit:


> Et la paix dans le monde©. :style:



Prout 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h44 ----------




Macuserman a dit:


> Tu es lourd à force, personne t'obliges à poster ici, alors si tu aimes pas, tu dégages, merci !
> Étant donné que tes posts ici ne servent à rien, tu peux faire ça aussi.
> Personne suivante



Pour qq'un qui postule à un rôle de modo


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (21 Décembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Pour qq'un qui postule à un rôle de modo



En effet, ça manque d'insulte


----------



## Macuserman (21 Décembre 2009)

Ce post est sympa, c'est pas la peine que qqn qui n'a apparemment pas l'intérêt de ces choses là vienne le polluer.
Et si je suis candidat c'est que je remplis tous les critères, et je ne m'en cache pas, je pense en être capable, mais pas partout sur le forum. 

C'est l'esprit de Noël en plus !


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (21 Décembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Et si je suis candidat c'est que je remplis tous les critères, et je ne m'en cache pas



Tu as raison, pas de fausse modestie.   

Allez joyeux no... iPhone GS à toi


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (21 Décembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> ...
> 
> C'est l'esprit de Noël en plus !



Ouai... fourrer la dinde, mettre le petit jésus dans le crèche... tout ça, tout ça...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Et si je suis candidat c'est que je remplis tous les critères, et je ne m'en cache pas, je pense en être capable, *mais pas partout sur le forum*.



Apparemment, le Bar n'en fait pas partie&#8230;



> Tu es lourd à force, personne t'obliges à poster ici, alors si tu aimes pas, tu *dégages*, merci !
> Étant donné que tes posts ici ne servent à rien, tu peux faire ça aussi.
> Personne suivante&#8230;



T'es gentil. Tu remballes tes arguments et tu les ranges sous le sapin. Merci.
Toi aussi t'es susceptible à ce point ?



Macuserman a dit:


> C'est l'esprit de Noël en plus !



Pour ton "esprit de Noël", c'est comme les conventions&#8230;

Le Bar, c'est comme le reste du forum, c'est ouvert à tout le monde. Même aux raleurs.

Relis bien mon post. Je n'ai jamais attaqué ton esprit de Noël. 
Quant aux cadeaux que j'offrirai, peut-être, sache que certains cadeaux ne peuvent être emballés (c'est même pas une bagnole).
Certains cadeaux ne seront pas sous le sapin mais ailleurs.

Ah merde, ça rentre pas dans ton esprit de Noël.

Allez, pour Noël, je t'offre un peu de tolérance . Tu en auras bien besoin pour ton peut-être-futur post de modo


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2009)

eseldorm a dit:


> Certains cadeaux ne seront pas sous le sapin


 
Par exemple, un vieil oncle d'Amérique plein aux as, ce n'est pas _sous_ mais _dans_ le sapin qu'il faut le mettre pour avoir un super cadeau !


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Décembre 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Tout ces souhaits de liesse et de bonheur, tout cet étalage de joie, moi je trouve ça suspect.



Et suspect, c'est pire que lèche-cul...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Et suspect, c'est pire que lèche-cul...


 
C'est dans la continuité.
Une sorte de _next level_ 
Mais c'est dangereux en périodes de fêtes, quand on voit tout le gras que les gens bouffent...


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Décembre 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Mais c'est dangereux en périodes de fêtes, quand on voit tout le gras que les gens bouffent...


Oui.
Ca glisse au pays des merveilles.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Décembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Ce post est sympa, c'est pas la peine que qqn qui n'a apparemment pas l'intérêt de ces choses là vienne le polluer.



Hep!... Psst psst... Hep! ... Oui toi...

Va te faire enfionner! 

Nan, mais fallait quand même que quelqu'un lui dise un jour, non ?...


----------



## Arlequin (21 Décembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> ...Tu es lourd à force, ...




ah ouais ? 

ben, comment dire ... 



bonnes bisousfêtes à tous alors :love:


----------



## Macuserman (21 Décembre 2009)

Le bar, c'est pas encore mon truc ça&#8230;
M'enfin, le sujet étant ce qu'il est&#8230; Bonnes fêtes !


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Décembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Le bar, c'est pas encore mon truc ça



Il faut rester dans le territoire des Champomy alors


----------



## Macuserman (21 Décembre 2009)

Oui en quelque sorte, je me concentrerai sur les sections où je suis à l'aise. Ça sera toujours ça de pris !


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (21 Décembre 2009)

En clair ici.


----------



## Sindanárië (21 Décembre 2009)

une bonne gastro à tous


----------



## tirhum (22 Décembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> C'est l'esprit de Noël en plus !





Macuserman a dit:


> Le bar, c'est pas encore mon truc ça
> M'enfin, le sujet étant ce qu'il est Bonnes fêtes !


Pour cultiver ton "esprit de Noël"...
(paragraphes 5, 7, 8, 9 en particulier)


----------



## julrou 15 (22 Décembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Tu aimes pas les fêtes, ou quoi ?
> 
> Tu es lourd à force, personne t'obliges à poster ici, alors si tu aimes pas, tu dégages, merci !
> Étant donné que tes posts ici ne servent à rien, tu peux faire ça aussi.
> Personne suivante



Tu es désagréable, c'est assez chiant quand même... :sleep:
Entre ça et les aigris, pfiou... 



Sindanárië a dit:


> une bonne gastro à tous



Enfin quelque chose de sérieux. 



tirhum a dit:


> Pour cultiver ton "esprit de Noël"...
> (paragraphes 5, 7, 8, 9 en particulier)


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Décembre 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Tu es désagréable, c'est assez chiant quand même... :sleep:



Merde.
Une fois de plus je suis d'accord avec Jurlou :mouais:


----------



## julrou 15 (22 Décembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Merde.
> Une fois de plus je suis d'accord avec Jurlou :mouais:



Va falloir faire quelque chose là, c'est vraiment plus possible...


----------



## Romuald (22 Décembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Merde.
> Une fois de plus je suis d'accord avec Jurlou :mouais:



C'est ça, l'esprit de Noël


----------



## julrou 15 (22 Décembre 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> C'est ça, l'esprit de Noël



Héhé...  :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (22 Décembre 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> C'est ça, l'esprit de Noël



C'est du mauvais esprit


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Décembre 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Va falloir faire quelque chose là, c'est vraiment plus possible...



Non, je refuse de t'épouser.


----------



## julrou 15 (22 Décembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Non, je refuse de t'épouser.



Tu casses la magie de Noël...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Merde.
> Une fois de plus je suis d'accord avec Jurlou :mouais:


 
Allez, faites-vous un gros bisou mouillé pour fêter ça et allez chanter "djingolbelle" sous la neige en buvant du schnaps, bras dessus, bras dessous, une bonnet rouge et blanc sur la tête !*







* On peut éventuellement remplacer le bonnet par une écharpe, à condition de la tailler dans la vieille couverture qui a longtemps trôné dans le fond du panier du chien...


----------



## tirhum (22 Décembre 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> C'est ça, l'esprit de Noël


Faudrait voir à mettre en place des conventions...
Vu qu'il y a un "Apple spirit"; pourrait-on parler de "Christmas spirit" ?!...


----------



## rizoto (22 Décembre 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Tu es désagréable, c'est assez chiant quand même...



C'est juste l'esprit de noël qui l'a abandonne quelques secondes


----------



## fransik (22 Décembre 2009)

...bon, eh bien voilà. 
Inutile de vous demander de la modération, ce serait (sûrement) vain  
Et après tout, ce n'est pas forcément plus mal. Le bonheur étant le plaisir sans remords, fêtez dignement


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Décembre 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> * On peut éventuellement remplacer le bonnet par une écharpe, à condition de la tailler dans la vieille couverture qui a longtemps trôné dans le fond du panier du chien...



Comme il est désagréable avec gKat, lui :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Décembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Merde.
> Une fois de plus je suis d'accord avec Jurlou :mouais:


Ça fait bizarre, hein... 


julrou 15 a dit:


> Tu casses la magie de Noël...



Tant que c'est la magie, qu'il te casse ; l'honneur est sauf...  :style:


----------



## julrou 15 (22 Décembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ça fait bizarre, hein...



Fais pas ta mijaurée ; ça ne t'arrive jamais ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Décembre 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Fais pas ta mijaurée ; ça ne t'arrive jamais ?


Je suis jamais d'accord avec personne! D'ailleurs, je poste même plus au bar!


----------



## tirhum (22 Décembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Je suis jamais d'accord avec personne! D'ailleurs, je poste même plus au bar!


Ouais !... 
"Cochon qui s'en dédit" !...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Décembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Ouais !...
> "Cochon qui s'en dédit" !...



Et toi, gros porc!


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Décembre 2009)

marrant ça. Quand la personne avec le rond jaune derrière la tête écrit, je ne lis que 
"Grouiiiik Grouiiiiik"
:mouais:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Décembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> marrant ça. Quand la personne avec le rond jaune derrière la tête écrit, je ne lis que
> "Grouiiiik Grouiiiiik"
> :mouais:



Va te faire engrouiiiiiiker!


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (22 Décembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Et toi, gros porc!



Traitez vous de dinde plutôt, ça c'est christmas spirit.


----------



## tirhum (22 Décembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Et toi, gros porc!


_*QUI EST GROS ?!...*_


----------



## Sylow (22 Décembre 2009)

C'est toujours agréable un petit feu de cheminée avec un sapin scintillant dans le salon 

Bonnes Fêtes à tous et à toutes !!! 

Gardez la santé, car on a tendance à l'oublier mais c'est le plus important


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Décembre 2009)

Sylow a dit:


> Gardez la santé, car on a tendance à l'oublier mais c'est le plus important


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Décembre 2009)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Décembre 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Allez, faites-vous un gros bisou mouillé pour fêter ça et allez chanter "djingolbelle" sous la neige en buvant du schnaps, bras dessus, bras dessous, une bonnet rouge et blanc sur la tête !*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pourquoi sous la neige ? Les WC peuvent très bien faire l'affaire. 

[YOUTUBE]6B11tr6jJFk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jpmiss (22 Décembre 2009)




----------



## gKatarn (22 Décembre 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> * On peut éventuellement remplacer le bonnet par une écharpe, à condition de la tailler dans la vieille couverture qui a longtemps trôné dans le fond du panier du chien...



Je n'ai pas de chien, ni de vieille couverture


----------



## julrou 15 (22 Décembre 2009)

Joyeux Noël... 

:love:


----------



## KARL40 (22 Décembre 2009)

Bon ... Bah ...

BONNES FETES !


----------



## papy59 (24 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Je vous souhaite à tous et à votre famille de très bonnes fêtes de fin d'année et un joyeux noël!

Papy59


----------



## jugnin (24 Décembre 2009)

Mais arrêtez ! Qu'est-ce qu'on vous a fait ?


----------



## da capo (24 Décembre 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Mais arrêtez ! Qu'est-ce qu'on vous a fait ?



Parce que sincèrement tu pensais que ces voeux s'adressaient à toi et ta famille ?

Franchement


----------



## jugnin (24 Décembre 2009)

Me voilà bien, alors. C'est ma famille qui va être déçue...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2009)

Moi, je vous préviens, au prochain qui me souhaites de bonne fêtes comme ça, gratuitement, alors que si ça se trouve, en vrai, on pourrait pas s'encadrer, je fais exprès de passer un réveillon de merde à me bourrer la gueule tout seul à la bière tiède pour aller gerber à 3 heures du mat sur les paillassons des voisins !

Bordel.

Mais y sont où tous les dépressifs ?
D'habitude, y en a plein ici, partout.
Y sont morts ?
Y z'ont été obligés de manger des nones ? 

J'vais écrire une lettre au père Noël mort, moi, tiens !


----------



## da capo (24 Décembre 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Me voilà bien, alors. C'est ma famille qui va être déçue...



C'est vraiment trop con : la famille d'un lapin c'est pas rien quand même


----------



## havez (24 Décembre 2009)

Le rouge ça rend dépressif, mais vu qu'il n'est plus là...  

Enfin, bon réveillon à tous!


----------



## boodou (24 Décembre 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Moi, je vous préviens, au prochain qui me souhaites de bonne fêtes comme ça, gratuitement, alors que si ça se trouve, en vrai, on pourrait pas s'encadrer, je fais exprès de passer un réveillon de merde à me bourrer la gueule tout seul à la bière tiède pour aller gerber à 3 heures du mat sur les paillassons des voisins !



*
:love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love:
BONNES FETES PONK !!!
:love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love:
JE TE SOUHAITE UN TRES JOYEUX NOEL ET UN MERVEILLEUX JOUR DE L'AN ET PLEIN DE BONNES CHOSES POUR L'ANNEE A VENIR A TOI ET A TOUTE TA FAMILLE !!!*
:love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## jugnin (24 Décembre 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Moi, je vous préviens, au prochain qui me souhaites de bonne fêtes comme ça, gratuitement, alors que si ça se trouve, en vrai, on pourrait pas s'encadrer, je fais exprès de passer un réveillon de merde à me bourrer la gueule tout seul à la bière tiède pour aller gerber à 3 heures du mat sur les paillassons des voisins !



Tant qu'à réveillonner tout seul, tu devrais tenter le bain Champagne foie-gras. Je me suis laissé dire que c'était un peu crade, mais sympathique. Pour marquer le coup, quoi.


----------



## jpmiss (24 Décembre 2009)

Sylow a dit:


> Gardez la santé, car on a tendance à l'oublier mais c'est le plus important


C'est vrai car quand on a la santé c'est pas grave d'être malade.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2009)

Ouais, faites les malins, c'est ça...

N'empêche, zoner sur MacG un 24 décembre, c'est la mégo-loose, les mecs !

A tous les coups, on va vous trouver là toute la soirée à discuter pénis avec LolYangccool et ça, ça restera à jamais là, dans les bases de données totalitaire de Ben le rouge que si vous devenez célèbre un jour, Arthur il pourra bien se foutre de votre gueule avec devant la France entière !


----------



## havez (24 Décembre 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> A tous les coups, on va vous trouver là toute la soirée à discuter pénis avec LolYangccool et ça, ça restera à jamais là, dans les bases de données totalitaire de Ben le rouge que si vous devenez célèbre un jour, Arthur il pourra bien se foutre de votre gueule avec devant la France entière !





Il est encore là celui-là? :mouais:
Bientôt, il ferra parti de la Horde ça tombe...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Décembre 2009)

havez a dit:


> Le rouge ça rend dépressif, mais vu qu'il n'est plus là...



Le mépris reste... :style:


----------



## jpmiss (24 Décembre 2009)

havez a dit:


> Il est encore là celui-là? :mouais:
> Bientôt, il ferra parti de la Horde ça tombe...


----------



## havez (24 Décembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


>



Merci, c'est trop d'honneur


----------



## julrou 15 (24 Décembre 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Bordel.
> 
> Mais y sont où tous les dépressifs ?
> D'habitude, y en a plein ici, partout.
> ...



Mais les aigris, qui parfois peuvent se confondre avec les dépressifs, sont bien là, eux, comme d'habitude.


----------



## WebOliver (24 Décembre 2009)

[DM]x666eu_alain-bashungsamuel-hall_music[/DM]​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Décembre 2009)

Merci Webo !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mobyduck (25 Décembre 2009)

Allez, un joyeux noël à tous et toutes.


----------



## sylvaint (25 Décembre 2009)

Ouahh attendons pour la fin d'année, passons déjà noel.

je suis un peu remonté par Papa noel, il m'a apporté l'I^hone mais dans le colis il a oublié la brune de la pub d'en bas, allez hop je saute sur la notice!!!

Noyeux Joel à Toussssss!!!!

Sylvain


----------



## Arlequin (25 Décembre 2009)

ouaiiiiiisssssss
bon alka.... à tous 



mais criez pas si fort......muuuuuuurde.......


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> _*QUI EST GROS ?!...*_


Obélix ... mais chut ne le crie pas trop fort.

A+

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h26 ----------

Noyeux Joël à toutes et à tous. 

A+


----------



## jpmiss (25 Décembre 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> [DM]x666eu_alain-bashungsamuel-hall_music[/DM]​



[YOUTUBE]s24wrXlA7nU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## iMacounet (25 Décembre 2009)

*Noyez Joel à tous ! *


----------



## Nono59200 (25 Décembre 2009)

Joyeux Noel à tous


----------



## Chang (26 Décembre 2009)

> *Noyez Joel*


Rien que pour les jeux de mots pourris, les tirades de Noel me saoulent ... On remarquera quand meme l'effort pour ne pas tomber dans la facilité du Noyeux Joel ...

Bref, je ne vous souhaite rien, de toute facon les festivités du gros bonhomme rouge sont passées ... :rateau: ...


----------



## tirhum (26 Décembre 2009)

Personne n'a un sac à vomi ?!...
Nan, passque là, mon foie... :sick:


----------



## Romuald (26 Décembre 2009)

+ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 +


----------



## iMax (26 Décembre 2009)

Bonnes fêtes à tous !!! 

Il manque pourtant un truc indispensable...  
IL EST OÙ L'ULTRAFLOOD? (bordel!)


----------



## Sindanárië (26 Décembre 2009)

Tiens, Founette la slave est revenue ? 

_ALORS CETTE PIPE, C'EST POUR QUAND ?_


----------



## gKatarn (26 Décembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Personne n'a un sac à vomi ?!...
> Nan, passque là, mon foie... :sick:



Nan, j'ai plus çà en stock depuis la dernière révision et upgrade de l'armure impériale


----------



## Nephou (26 Décembre 2009)

iMax a dit:


> Bonnes fêtes à tous !!!
> 
> Il manque pourtant un truc indispensable...
> IL EST OÙ L'ULTRAFLOOD? (bordel!)



Euh ? tu souhaites vraiment une réponse ? 
et la recherche bordel !!!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2009)

Ouéé. Trop tard pour Noël _(t'te façon, j'aime paaaaas Noël)_, mais.... en avance pour le Nouvel An !!! 

Donc, tous mes vux et une super bonne année à....
*tous ceux qui ont à la fois un chat + des poissons rouges* _(exclusivement, ne trichez pas)_.







Pour tous les autres, bonne année aussi !...  :love:


----------



## JPTK (27 Décembre 2009)

Ça brûle dans le ventre... comme avec la gnôle du pépé :sick:


----------



## stephaaanie (27 Décembre 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> Ça brûle dans le ventre... comme avec la gnôle du pépé :sick:



Ou la Vieille Chartreuse d'hier soir.:sick:
P'tain, c'est du sport les p'tain de fêtes de fin d'année.


----------



## Sindanárië (28 Décembre 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> Ça brûle dans le ventre... comme avec la gnôle du pépé :sick:



Ulcère, ton ami pour la vie


----------



## JPTK (28 Décembre 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Ulcère, ton ami pour la vie



Yep, j'en ai déjà eu un que je buvais même pas mon ptit gars 
Un bileux qu'il me disait mon doc, "t'es nerveux comme ta mère c'est rien" c'est rien, bah ouai mais il est resté les bras croisés tout du long l'enflure pendant que le trou se faisait, comme si on y pouvait rien et pis c'est même pas comme si je buvais à l'époque en plus, même pas, mais z'en ont rien à foutre les docteurs, y s'en badigeonne le pourtour anal même que je dirais (oui je sais c'est du mauvais Céline pardon...), il a fallu que je croise un ostéo dans ma vie, pour un mal de dos que j'étais venu, et en me tripotant les parties, c'est là qu'il m'a dit que je devais avoir quelque chose à l'estomac, qu'il faudrait mieux que je fasse une fribo... j'avais déjà 25 ans... tu m'étonnes qu'il était temps que j'en fasse une, tu m'étonnes... 



stephaaanie a dit:


> P'tain, c'est du sport les p'tain de fêtes de fin d'année.



NAN MAI EN FAITE G RIEN SANTI!!!


----------



## Amok (28 Décembre 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> il a fallu que je croise un ostéo dans ma vie, pour un mal de dos que j'étais venu, *et en me tripotant les parties, c'est là qu'il m'a dit que je devais avoir quelque chose à l'estomac*



:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2009)




----------



## gKatarn (28 Décembre 2009)

L'Essence Divine du Seigneur Vador ne faisait aucun doute


----------



## sylvaint (28 Décembre 2009)

pariete 10 pour la vie 

je ne suis pas sur que la gnole soit la seule responsable des brulures, vu ce qui nous mettent dans les aliments conservés

Sylvain brûlé a vie ( vive l'Acqua vita et la myrthe)


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Décembre 2009)

sylvaint a dit:


> ... vive l'Acqua vita et la myrthe...



Ça macère depuis une semaine... Vivement février pour tout filtrer... :love:


----------



## Sindanárië (28 Décembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ça macère depuis une semaine... Vivement février pour tout filtrer... :love:


chaussettes ?


----------



## havez (1 Janvier 2010)

Bonne année à tous!!


----------



## SPIDEY (1 Janvier 2010)

BONNE ANNE A TOUS


----------



## Mobyduck (1 Janvier 2010)

Bonne année tout le monde, et tous mes vux.


----------



## scaryfan (1 Janvier 2010)

*BONNE ANNÉE !!!!!​*


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Janvier 2010)

Une merveilleuse année 2010, pleine d'amour, de bonheurs grands et petits et d'amitié...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2010)

BONNE ANNEE 2010 A TOUTES ET A TOUS !

A+


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (1 Janvier 2010)

Bonne année à tous


----------



## tirhum (1 Janvier 2010)

Bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année, bonne année !
Bonne année...​


----------



## papy59 (1 Janvier 2010)




----------



## DarkMoineau (1 Janvier 2010)

Bonne santé


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Janvier 2010)




----------



## sylvaint (1 Janvier 2010)

Bonne anneemac,

et bienvenu a tout ce qui veulent faire les MAc

Sylvain


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2010)

2010 et on revient aux ardoises :love:

Bonne année !


----------



## macarel (1 Janvier 2010)

iDuck a dit:


>



whauw, ça pête.
Bonne année à tous en passant


----------



## Selthis (1 Janvier 2010)

Bonne année à tous


----------



## gKatarn (1 Janvier 2010)

/burps ©®


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (1 Janvier 2010)

Comme dirai gag elmaleh on risque en tant que bon français de se souhaiter la bonne année jusqu'en février 
En même temps il a pas tord j'ai déjà été témoins ... c'est comme bien étrange le comportement du français de base quand même


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (1 Janvier 2010)




----------



## da capo (1 Janvier 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5336989 a dit:
			
		

>



Bonne année, bonne santé


----------



## julrou 15 (1 Janvier 2010)

Splinter28 a dit:


> Comme dirai gag elmaleh on risque en tant que bon français de se souhaiter la bonne année jusqu'en février
> En même temps il a pas tord j'ai déjà été témoins ... c'est comme bien étrange le comportement du français de base quand même



Ah ouais, ok...
Par contre, lui, en tant que bon français, il n'aime pas payer ses impôts ni participer à la solidarité nationale, non non... Et probablement que 2010 n'y changera rien : il sera toujours aussi con, et il y en a un paquet d'autres comme ça.

Allez, bonne année quand même...


----------



## richard-deux (2 Janvier 2010)

Bonne année à tous.


----------



## yret (2 Janvier 2010)

Bonne année 2010 à tous également !

Que la tablet Mac sorte vite ... et pas chère !


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (2 Janvier 2010)

yret a dit:


> Bonne année 2010 à tous également !
> 
> Que la tablet Mac sorte vite ... et pas chère !



C'est plus noël désolé  ...


----------



## Sindanárië (2 Janvier 2010)

non je ne vous souhaiterai pas la bonne année, vous croyez quoi ? que cela vas être meilleur ? alors qu'elle sera pire que 2009... faut arrêter de planer, les catas n'ont pas finis de vous épargner : divorces, maladies, augmentation des taxes et charges, non augmentation des benefs, et une météo qui sera désastreuse...

Sans oublier ceux qui crèveront d'artériosclérose


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (2 Janvier 2010)

Si tu le dis c'est bien alors allons tous nous suicider en même temps comme ça c'est réglé
Non mais il vaut mieux être optimiste que pessimiste c'est mieux pour le moral ...


----------



## Sindanárië (2 Janvier 2010)

vous confondez tout. Optimisme n'est pas réalisme. Réalisme se confond avec pessimistes pour les femmelettes


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Janvier 2010)

Sindanárië a dit:


> non je ne vous souhaiterai pas la bonne année, vous croyez quoi ? que cela vas être meilleur ? alors qu'elle sera pire que 2009... faut arrêter de planer, les catas n'ont pas finis de vous épargner : divorces, maladies, augmentation des taxes et charges, non augmentation des benefs, et une météo qui sera désastreuse...
> 
> Sans oublier ceux qui crèveront d'artériosclérose



En fin de compte, tu es réellement pessimiste et tu as raison. La bonne nouvelle n'arrivera qu'en 2012...


----------



## Sindanárië (2 Janvier 2010)

et Hibernatus Mathieu sortira un disque


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Janvier 2010)

Sindanárië a dit:


> et Hibernatus Mathieu sortira un disque



 Possible que la créatrice du look trooper  nous fasse un petit come back, en effet


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Janvier 2010)

:love: ​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Janvier 2010)

Sindanárië a dit:


>


*
BONNE ANNÉE, MIREILLE MA QUEUE!!!
*

 :love: ​


----------



## gKatarn (2 Janvier 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Possible que la créatrice du look trooper



Le look "trooper" de M.M ? mécékoidon ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Janvier 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Le look "trooper" de M.M ? mécékoidon ?



Le look des fêlés du casque ?


----------



## gKatarn (2 Janvier 2010)

:affraid:


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (2 Janvier 2010)

Moi je l'aime bien Mireille














Depuis qu'elle ne sort plus de disques 
Son site fait bugé mon MBP ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Janvier 2010)

Splinter28 a dit:


> Moi je l'aime bien Mireille



Lui aussi :

[YOUTUBE]7p_Zvw66Xkk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sindanárië (3 Janvier 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *
> BONNE ANNÉE, MIREILLE MA QUEUE!!!
> *
> 
> :love: ​



_BONNE BRANLE PINE D'HUITRE​_


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Janvier 2010)




----------

